# Aslans new bling



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to upload these from the weekend but i got Aslan a new collar and lead,its brown leather with gold brass bullys on it and a matching brass leash with brown leather handle.

I dont know why this dog feels the need to guard 24/7 but its easier to get good pics...








I really like this one..think i might frame it








Nice shot from the back...








another angle








....
off duty...








and a few SBT shots for good measure...
Blake...








I wouldn't give his tennis ball...








And my girl,Bless....
This is getting blown up and frame,i love it.








Just chilling thinking "wheres my new damn bling fool!"









Thanks for looking.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ASLAN!!! Where have you been?????  Good lookin as ever Mr P. But that 'off duty' picture is a killer. I like the first one of Blake...that's probably the best picture of him ever! 

And sweet Bless...well, ruling her subjects with nothing more than a smile! And she's right...where the hell is her bling!?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Your pack is looking great Dom!!!......love Aslan's new bling


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

ooooh looking mighty handsome there aslan .... 

they all look great as usual pooch


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Aslan is always looking snazzy, he can work that new collar no problem! 

any word yet about the BBC thingy?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> And sweet Bless...well, ruling her subjects with nothing more than a smile! And she's right...where the hell is her bling!?


LOL,i know alpha but they have around 6 collars each so she can wait a while.
I was going to get Aslan a spiked collar which had inch long spikes on it but i thought "nah Dom your willys not that small" 



pugmom said:


> Your pack is looking great Dom!!!......love Aslan's new bling


Thanks PG,any new Isis pics floating about?



Miranda16 said:


> ooooh looking mighty handsome there aslan ....
> 
> they all look great as usual pooch


Thanks Miranda 



Keechak said:


> Aslan is always looking snazzy, he can work that new collar no problem!
> 
> any word yet about the BBC thingy?


cheers Keechak.
Ive been in constant contact with the BBC via txt and email,im shooting you a PM.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> I was going to get Aslan a spiked collar which had inch long spikes on it but i thought "nah Dom your willys not that small"


This made me giggle... I love a man who is sure of himself...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow.. Aslan is looking HAWT in his new collar.. but then again he is always hot  He makes that collar look good.

Blake and Bless are so gorgeous!! I love the first pic of Blake..he looks so regal.

But then again your dogs always look good


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Strategic camera angel or Bless has lost a few pounds. Looking good, girl. 

The boys are always gorgeous but that girl is a honey. Aslan is really showing off with that new collar. Careful though, Bull Mastiffs have a big enough head already without him getting a bunch of attitude to blow his up more.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Love the 2nd pic. He is like a nable soldier, proud and strong!! Blake looks great too!!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

I want Aslan more than ever! Oh, and I'll have Bless and Blake as well


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I love to see pictures of your dogs. Aslan might be one of the most handsome dogs on DF! Blake is gorgeous in that first picture. I also love the one of Bless that you plan to frame, she is very beautiful.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

wow tw1n.. that looks really good. I might have to ask you to make me one once I get some good pics of Bella during spring break.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 23, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> wow tw1n.. that looks really good. I might have to ask you to make me one once I get some good pics of Bella during spring break.


I could prob manage that. LoL My wife yells at me for working for free. But I just can't help myself some times. I enjoy it to much.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish I could make nice sigs.. but all I have to work with is microsoft paint  .. I think I'm going to ask for photo shop for my birthday though


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I wish I could make nice sigs.. but all I have to work with is microsoft paint  .. I think I'm going to ask for photo shop for my birthday though


It's not cheap. I'm still rocken PS7... from when I was in college 5 years ago.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

GIMP for Linux works great as a substitute for PhotoShop and its FREE  You can install a dual-boot Ubuntu system or run Ubuntu from a USB thumbdrive even.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

.. um.. I don't know what that means besides GIMP is free. Does it work on Vista? I'm pretty computer illiterate.. I'm taking one web 101 class right now and I'm hoping to take a few more.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ubuntu is an operating system like Windows is an operating system. It is open-source system that is free and has many programs that are *all* also free and can be downloaded (games, word processsing/spreadsheet programs, design and photo editing, etc). It sounds complicated at first but it is actually really user friendly and as a bonus, very stable and safe from viruses and spyware. 

Getting it set up can be complicated if you aren't used to installing software and making sure you get all the required files, but once its installed, using it is as simple or more simple than Windows. For example, I can open a search box and type a keywod like "movies" and it will give me a list of programs that can play movies or edit movies and I just click on one to download and install it.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr Pooch - Your dogs are gorgeous!!!! Amazing pics


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh I get it. But GIMP won't work on my current OS? I like Vista so far and I'd rather keep my OS.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Pitts- http://www.gimp.org/windows/

But I don't know how well it runs on Windows

Some people set their computers up to run both operating systems so when they turn it on, they can choose which OS to run but if you aren't much into computers, its not worth it. If you like what you have, stick with it. I had Windows XP and after it got fried and my computer couldn't even get past the blue screen of death, I loaded Ubuntu from a CD and was able to pull off and back up all my data and I just went ahead and put Ubuntu on as the only OS and now my 5 yr old laptop runs better than ever.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

tw1n said:


> It's not cheap. I'm still rocken PS7... from when I was in college 5 years ago.


Photoshop Elements is a simplified version of PS and works just as well. It was recommended by one of our IT guys at my office. It's about 1/4 of what PS costs.  I was using PS6 for a very long time before I got Elements.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll look into that.

@ Pooch... sorry for the hijack 

BTW I can't get over the first pic if Blake.. I just love the lighting and his expression.. he just looks so handsome.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Shell said:


> GIMP for Linux works great as a substitute for PhotoShop and its FREE  You can install a dual-boot Ubuntu system or run Ubuntu from a USB thumbdrive even.


There is a GIMP for windows out too. No need to dual Ubuntu.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> There is a GIMP for windows out too. No need to dual Ubuntu.


As linked above 

The plus on Ubuntu is you can also get a variety of video editing programs free if you really want to go all out.

And to end the threadjack.... Aslan looks so stately and dignified. I like.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

Aslan and Blake are gorgeous and Bless has such a sweet face. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Aslan, Bless, and Blake are all looking good!! Look at Aslan's serious guard dog face - he doesn't need a collar to look tough 'n manly, but it sure is a nice touch!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Aslan has to have the best posture of any dog I've ever seen. He's like a perfect sculpture!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bless rules, boys drool...especially Aslan. 

they all look good as usual Pooch.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks alot guys.


pittsabowawa said:


> Thanks guys. I'll look into that.
> 
> @ Pooch... sorry for the hijack


Pitts have you seen the sig i got out of the subject change 
Twin thanks so much bruv,it is awesome!!!!!!!!!!



Pai said:


> Aslan has to have the best posture of any dog I've ever seen. He's like a perfect sculpture!


Cheers Pai,i take that as a big compliment seeing as you know so much about dogs


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I kno right?? That sig is Bitchin'.. makes me want to go get some halfway decent pics of Bella and try to make a cute sig.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Bless rules, boys drool...especially Aslan.
> 
> they all look good as usual Pooch.


Made me giggle...and Bless does rule, with only a smile and a look at the boys!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

<-- wants Aslan. Now that is a dog who would put Leory in his place.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Cheers Pai,i take that as a big compliment seeing as you know so much about dogs


Psh, I know very little compared to some of other folks around here. I just rant a lot about the few things I DO know. =P

One doesn't have to be an expert to see how handsome Aslan is!


----------

